# Durian fruit or hedgehog?



## Hiya (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a fun little picture, my hedgehog compared to a small durian. The word durian is the Malasian word for thorn[attachment=0:1xq44dk8]durian.jpg[/attachment:1xq44dk8]


----------



## alcmena (Mar 14, 2009)

This is adorable!

Luckily hedgies don't smell quite as strong as durian


----------

